# Farley and co update



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Not going to discuss his previous owner on this thread but just to answer the tonnes of messages I've had asking after him..

Firstly thank you all, you're ace and it's been a great encouragement having your lovely messages of support for him.

Secondly, he's been back to the vets for his 2 day check and the vet is really pleased with his progress. His chest is clear, his wound is healing and as long as he keeps improving he doesn't need to go back. There is a slight risk of abcess as his femur splintered when cut, and although the vet is confident he got all the pieces out there's always a small risk of one being left behind. 

Both does look suspiciously like they're getting pregnancy tums, we're hoping that they will reabsorb but if not we're all prepared. Farley's "brother" isn't his brother we feel (he seems older) but we are hopeful he will reintroduce to him once he is recovered enough. 

I really have to keep this thread to discussion of Farley's current condition and future only as if we go down the route of discussing his past we run the risk of the thread being closed again. Anyone concerned about his story is very welcome to PM me. :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

That's such fantastic news, I hope the vet did manage to get all the bits out, and farley continues to heal well. Also hoping that the females are just getting a bit fat, do they sometimes reabsorb then if its not a good time for babies? I don't know a lot about rats :blush: It would be great if farley and his "bro" can be re-united!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

That's great. You must be so proud of wee Farley - he's a fighter!
I hope the little does are ok.
All the best.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Please please please can we have more pics? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im glad hes recovering well : victory: I agree we need more photos


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope he continues to improve and that the girls are not preggers. If they are then I think reabsorption would be ideal for the mothers' sakes.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you - shall get more pics tonight/tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Good to know hes recovering well.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Great news  Fingers crossed for the girlies too. 

x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so pleased you opened this thread, because the other one was locked before I could get on to ask how he was, so I was going to pm you today (now I'm back home from holiday and not struggling with a laptop and a 'portable' modem) to ask how he was.

So pleased he's doing well and I agree with you, let's just use this thread to follow his progress and not let it get 'political' about ownership!!!

And I also agree with everyone else - we need lots of photos to follow his progress - he looks quite a delightful little chap!!

And finally, Emma, most animals can reabsorb their litters before birth if their circumstances stress them enough into thinking that it would not be wise to give birth.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone - here are the photos as promised.

For Kate - Dolly Daydream:









Boggling









Running up the phone bill..

Then for Lisa - Pip:









Showing how diddy she is..









And how pretty!

Then we have the siamese dumbo, nicknamed Max. These pics were taken before his bath, he was not chuffed after so we haven't got any after pics yet lol...


















He is much cleaner now I promise! 

And finally, the wounded soldier. He's doing really well and is a right character.









Posing..









Showing how he can get up onto the back of the sofa all by himself.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

So glad he is doing better! He is gorgeous, as are all of the others :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely photographs, thank you!! :2thumb:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful, all of them 

*am picturing you bathing Max*


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

So glad Farley is handling it well. Hopefully he'll be able to fully enjoy his life with you


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you. We are now considering finding him a neutered female as a companion, so if anyone sees one that needs rehoming please can they let me know? :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How odd, I thought I'd posted a comment on the pics! They are really quite cute aren't they, for rats :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

how are things today?


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww he is the twin of my baby hoodie :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

They are all recovering from their ordeals really well. Farley is healing nicely. The siamese hooded dumbo boy is much cleaner and is gaining muscle tone. The two does are gaining weight and we're keeping an eye on them to see if they're pregnant. It's hard to say at this stage because they were both underweight, so weight gain alone isn't going to "diagnose" anything. 

We are on the lookout for a spayed female or particularly soft-natured neutered male as a companion for Farley, as we feel expecting him to have to interact on a normal level with other boys might be asking a bit much from him now. If anyone can help us in this search please let me know!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> We are on the lookout for a spayed female or particularly soft-natured neutered male as a companion for Farley, as we feel expecting him to have to interact on a normal level with other boys might be asking a bit much from him now. If anyone can help us in this search please let me know!


Shame you are so far away, we have a gorgeous little siamese male at the moment you would have been welcome to, extremely docile, happy to laze about all day if no other rats make an effort to play with him aswell. :lol2: Unfortunately not neutered but I am looking at it as an option to cool it down with my other boy ratties anyway. :hmm:

Glad they are all doing well. :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw I hope you manage to find Farley a friend!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you both ever so much


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I put up a wanted ad on here (in the rehoming classifieds) and it's been deleted with no explanation - charming!:gasp: Off to repost.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder why???? No need for that! Good luck again.....


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It's alright, it was explained why. You're not allowed wanteds in the rehoming section. :blush:

Anyway it looks like it's all sorted as Laura (Minerva) has a soppy neutered boy that sounds perfect as a companion for Farley! :2thumb:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Lets hope all goes to plan :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's Filby, a new friend to Farley (who is fully healed now). Huge thanks to Laura/Minerva for him, he is ace and a true credit to her!:flrt:



























Farley likes hiding under him. ^o) 

And a pic of Farley-Barley too...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The new boy is gorgeous too.:flrt: Its great you have found him a friend as he deserves a happy ending. Well done you :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so pleased the whole sorry episode has turned out so well.

It's brilliant that Farley has made such a rapid recovery and his new friend looks gorgeous too! :2thumb:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad hes settled in well!!!!


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Gorgeous - both of them


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Aw i love a happy ending! :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, an uneventful night with them both curled up together would suggest Filby is staying in the Farley-Flat. :2thumb: This is ace! Just hope Max has the same happy ending. Am introducing him to Mark's boys later for some company until he goes off to his new home.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Well, an uneventful night with them both curled up together would suggest Filby is staying in the Farley-Flat. :2thumb: This is ace! Just hope Max has the same happy ending. Am introducing him to Mark's boys later for some company until he goes off to his new home.


the boys you got from me are very friendly towards other rats they loved playing with my boys espically eric whos older than them but the same size as them.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep no concerns there at all Mark, but Max has been alone since he came here so we have to hope that he takes to them rather than the other way round. If not then he will stay here and be neutered. I'm hoping he takes to them well so he can be homed out with other babies.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so glad Farley has found a flat mate! And Filby looks gorgeous.
Always nice to see a happy ending. Well done, Kathy, you've gave this wee guy a chance at a good life. And well done Minerva for giving him a friend. I hope they'll both be very happy together :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you very much! I think it's safe to say they're introduced permanently as Filby just went in as if they've known each other forever. :flrt:

Unfortunately I've been laid up with a bad back so haven't had a chance to do proper intros between Max and the babies yet, will start tomorrow!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Thank you very much! I think it's safe to say they're introduced permanently as Filby just went in as if they've known each other forever. :flrt:
> 
> Unfortunately I've been laid up with a bad back so haven't had a chance to do proper intros between Max and the babies yet, will start tomorrow!


The new boy is a right little hunk isn't he :flrt: glad they are getting along so well, best of luck with the next lot of intros!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck, hope your back is better today!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your posts - thought I;'d come back and update again today. 

Farley and his new friend Filby are getting on like peas in a pod. He has gained so much weight and condition (he was emaciated probably from the pain and the neglect by his previous owner). He now weighs more than when he arrived, and that's without the leg! The vet agrees he is very lucky to be alive after his horrendous ordeal in his previous home.

I am very happy to say the other 3 all have new homes now - Dolly the dumbo and Max, Farley's old companion went of to their new homes a little while ago.

Pip, the girl who had been allowed to have kittens at 8 weeks old we feel may have been pregnant but reabsorbed her litter. She will be going to live with Lisa's girls when she has her new cage sorted. She has doubled in size (in a good way) since being here and obviously missed out on food in her previous home. When she first came she ate like she'd never been fed before - and given she is smaller than my 6 week old kittens she even traipsed a full large roast chicken leg around the cage with her. 

All in all things turned out very well for these chaps considering the abuse/neglect in their previous home. I hope this serves as a lesson to their previous owner (see feedback) and to anyone considering rats to be a "cheap" small pet. The vet fees for this rescue ran to just over £200, and that is not including the home treatments and extras. Rats are not cheap pets to ignore when they're suffering.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news! :2thumb: Thanks for the update!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you ever so much. I am really very disappointed to say that the woman that left Farley and his 3 mates in this appauling condition is still "rescuing" animals on here. Please people, be very very careful who you allow to have your animals - this forum has become a collector's hotspot recently - this woman is still being allowed to buy and sell on here despite mods previously assuring me she would not be allowed to use the classifieds section. I am heartbroken that the animals dont come first.

It's about time people started taking responsibility or voting with their feet. I have to choose the latter as I can't sit and watch that woman be allowed to get more to neglect while chatting away as if she's never done a thing wrong.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been told by moderators that the reason action wasn't taken against Toxic Siren was that her story and mine differed. Firstly, does any animal abuser keep the same story as the rescuer? Not often, but in Toxic Siren's case she posted it all on here and implicated herself in Farley and his friends' neglect and abuse. She admitted it all and it was deleted by moderators. Some of you saw this, now it is being denied to continue to allow her access to buying animals on this board.

Do you agree with this? This woman left animals to rot in agony for weeks. She openly admitted she didn't have enough money to feed or vet treat her animals. She did it on THIS very board and it was deleted and she is being protected by the staff.

Personally as someone with no political motive I do not understand this bias against the animals' welfare? This woman admitted and apologised for neglecting and abusing animals on this thread, saying she was selling up and wasn't taking any more on - a deliberate lie as she has continued to take more on to this day. In the feedback conversation she laughs at the amount of money I had to spend to fix HER responsibilities, saying she would never pay what I did for a rat.

Do you agree with this?

I give this ten minutes before it's locked or deleted but people need to take a stand against this woman - she has been taking on animals ever since, when the mods told me she would have a classifieds ban. Is she paying a subscription to this board? If this is not the reason for her protection, why have they not taken action when I've offered the vet reports and witness statements? T-bo claims this was thoroughly looked into by the mods yet I offered reports and they weren't wanted???? That is moderator bias!

SICK.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

T-Bo claims the moderators looked at all the evidence and weighed it up fairly. Considering I offered them vet reports and witness statements which they didn't take up the offer of, I think this is a downright lie, and proof of the bias on these boards. Why would this abuse be ignored?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Kathy - sometimes some people will believe anything they're told. Thankfully those that matter know how poorly these animals were cared for, and if anyone chooses to let someone continue "rescuing" animals when they cant even care for their own, then they should be reported to the RSPCA along with Toxic Siren. I would have done it had I rescued them, I think perhaps it's time for that now?

She's clearly a collector and wont stop until someone stops her.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I never wanted a fight. I just wanted to believe her when she said she was getting rid of her animals because she couldnt afford to feed them and to believe her promise to me and to this board that she would not take on any more animals. It frustrates me that despite this and despite what Farley and his friends went through, the moderators don't even care. It frustrates me that they will delete the truth and protect those who could've had some help for their hoarding problems. If you facilitate hoarding and neglect, you are as responsible as those who carry it out. Obviously that's not a big deal to some.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I also find it very upsetting and offensive that in t-bo's responses to my queries he refers to ToxicSiren having "rescued" these rats when she did no such thing, she neglected to get them proper veterinary treatment. Whether they believe it was only for a matter of days or admit like she did that it was for WEEKS, that cannot be disputed - vet treatment would and should have been immediate for such a life threatening condition. ToxicSiren did not "rescue" these rats, she let them down. She knows it too and still is taking on more.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She didn't rescue them, did she? I'm sure she was on her buying rats in March, probably the same ones that she left to fester.

Fact of the matter is - she left that leg to go rotten. She didn't even wash it. It was held on by infection only. If that was a dog, she'd be in prison or at least banned from keeping animals for life.

If the mods choose to support that then they should be an accessory to animal cruelty.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

If there is an issue of neglect and we know or have reasonable proof that is what is going on, we will always ofcourse remove from the classifieds.. why would we not?

In this case we were getting two very different stories and no one else seemed to have a problem apart from this one incident for which the other party had a reasonable reason for. 

If there is something else we dont know about feel free to let me know by PM and we will look in to further. Claming conspiracy, bias and us allowing abuse is just stupid... we can only act on what evidence we have.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You had the evidence and ignored it. She admitted neglect in the thread posts. There have been pictures, and there is a vet who you could ask. But youre choosing to let her stay because she's a "respected member" eg friend.

She should be banned from all animal boards, hoarding and neglect should not be encouraged.

Edited to add - there is no "reasonable" excuse for neglecting an animal for weeks. No reasonable reason. Jesus christ...


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

There was clear evidence of neglect. I saw those rats - malnourished, underweight and filthy, even before you get on to discussing Farley's leg. His leg was neglected for a good length of time, as injuries and infections like that do not happen overnight. There is no 'reasonable reason' for that at all.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you please explain what a "reasonable" excuse for leaving a rat with it's leg hanging off for weeks is? Can you also clarify that I have repeatedly offered vet reports and witness statements and you have not taken me up on them?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Right well I didnt see any admission of neglect and she is still denying any wrong doing NOW. However, I am bored of all these accusations so i'll just remove her from the classifieds.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I can understand the mods position _to an extent_ other than them witnessing it themselves they can only take the he said, she said.
However, I think in this case the evidence that Kathy has is overwhelming. We all saw pictures of Farley. That poor wee mite was in a bad way and if it hadn't been for Kathy he'd be dead by now - and it was touch and go the first night at the vets anyway as he was so week.
The other person involved who supposedly "rescued" these poor creatures had him in her care for 2 weeks and did nothing.
If she couldn't afford to treat him she shouldn't have taken him on, or organised for a rescue (a real one) to have him or even taken him to the PDSA or RSPCA. Allowing an animal to knowingly suffer is as bad as causing the injury.
I am not sure what the mods can do.
Even to ban her from the classifieds or even the whole forum will not stop her taking on anymore animals.
I am just glad that Farley and his friends are in safe hands now.
EDIT - I saw the posts she put up ADMITTING she hadn't seeked treatment for him because "he seemed fine and she couldn't afford a vet"


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Reasonable excuse needed from t-bo for:

1. Leaving a rat to fester with an injury for weeks, to the point where he was starved and run through with infection.

2. If the mods believe she only had them days - could I have the "reasonable reason" why he was not taken to the vet the first day given the state he was in?

3. The "reasonable reason" for allowing an eight week old emaciated and malnourished, undersized rat to birth, remove her kittens and leave her with an infected wound to her vagina?

4. The "reasonable reason" to leave animals malnourished and filthy and living in together as an intersex fighting group, and pass them on as someone else's problem?

5. The "reasonable reason" for not contributing to his £200 vet bill, nor even asking after him?

Yes, very reasonable all that isn't it. :bash:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Perhaps she could have a warning thread about her like the ones for other dodgy buyers. Removing her from classifieds doesn't stop her pming people, presumably?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you t-bo, one step closer to stopping her hoarding and neglecting more. Too late for some but hopefully a start.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a step in the right direction, so thank you, T-bo.
Unfortunately her activity off this forum cannot be controlled.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No, that is so true, but as long as it is not supported by allowing her access to adverts then RFUK can be proud.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

You've done the right thing, Kathy, you have fought for something that is important to you and unlike many people conducted yourself with dignity and poise and kept your head (most of the time :lol2 
You've given those animals a chance at life. YOU rescued them.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I haven't kept my head, t-bo is a fast moderator. I have completely lost my head because of being so mad about Farley and his mates, and worrying myself sick about ToxicSiren's animals. Help was offered and taken but that seemed to clear room for her to take on more animals. I have people contacting me regularly because they gave her an animal and are scared for it - all I can say is that I can only comment on my experience, and if she couldn't afford to even have Farley put down, and said herself she couldn't afford food for her reps, then do you believe her reassurances? 

Regardless of that, people really need to remember that popularity on a board doesn't make a good owner and that if you worry about where your animals end up you must take steps to ensure you vet homes correctly. We all make mistakes but homing to someone like ToxicSiren would be the death of our much loved animals, and after sitting up all night praying (as an atheist) for Farley to live, I cannot fathom these people at all. I'd had him a day and was in that state, can you imagine having watched him suffer like that for weeks? It breaks my bloody heart.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Just resurrecting this thread as I know Farley had a lot of followers here. After a very fast growing tumour developed under his armpit, we made the decision not to put him through another op. I've been humming and haa-ing over when it was time to put him to sleep, but he took the decision out of my hands and passed away last night. I don't know if any of his original fans are about but thought I would nip back to let people know. He will be very much missed - for the year and a bit that we had him he was a cherished addition to our family. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little man but at least he ended his days being loved and cared for.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been quietly following what has been happening to Farley and Kathy I think what you did was fantastic and you got Farley out of a situation he should never ever have been in and I hope the person can live with theirselfs (sadly I think they can).But at least you have highlighted what happened and I am praying this will at least help towards making sure no others suffer in her care. 
As Shell said he passed knowing he was loved and Im sure he is smiling down on you from the bridge xxx


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

What a very sad story, well done Kathy for doing everything you could for him.
R. I. P. Farley


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, but totally agree with Shell and TRR - at least he died in the care of someone who loved him and cared for him.


----------

